# "Two and a half men": Charlie Sheen Nachfolger gefunden



## King_Sony (14. Mai 2011)

Hi,

jetzt ist es offiziell: Charlie Sheen ist nun endgültig raus . Statt ihm kommt jetzt *Ashton Kutcher*. Er wird aber nicht Onkel Charlie ersetzten, sondern erhält einen neuen Charakter. Charlie Sheen war nicht allzu begeistert:



> "Ashton Kutcher ist ein Süßer und ein brillanter komischer Darsteller... Wartet, das bin ich auch. Genießt die Serie, Amerika. Genießt die 2.0 in der Demo jeden Montag, Warner. Genießt den Planeten Chuck. Da gibt es keine Luft, Lachen, Loyalität oder Liebe."



Er hat eine sehr schwere Aufgabe vor sich, da C. Sheen die Messlatte sehr hoch setzte(wie ich finde).  Tja, ich bin mal gespannt wie er wird, wünsche ihm aber viel Glück da ich finde das Charlie Sheen das ganze Geld viel zu arrogant gemacht hat und nun auch er zu spüren bekommt, dass jeder ersetzbar ist.

Quelle: Nachfolger für "Two and a half Men": Neuer Charakter für Ashton Kutcher - Lifestyle | STERN.DE

-Sony-


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2011)

Ich fände es besser, wenn die Serie nicht fortgesetzt werden würde, weil Charlie ja die Hauptfigur war.
Sollen sie sich halt was neues ausdenken und die selben Gag-Schreiber nehmen.


----------



## -Phoenix- (14. Mai 2011)

Super Hardware News^^

ich kann mir Ashton Kutcher in Two and a half men beim besten willen nicht vorstellen


----------



## Low (14. Mai 2011)

Ist das nicht eher was für die RuKa? 


taahm ist für mich gestorben. Ich habe es nur wegen Sheen geguckt.

Scrubs ist zu Ende...
taahm ist zu Ende... 
Hoffentlich kommen noch viele HIMYM und TBBT Folgen...


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2011)

Wenn man sich ansieht, was Charlie so weg kippt, fällt das schon unter "Hardware".


----------



## GTA 3 (14. Mai 2011)

Ich hab die Serie irgendwie noch nie gemocht...


----------



## King_Sony (14. Mai 2011)

Also ich finde es zwar auch schade, aber er hat den Rauswurf ja provoziert. Ich würde mal abwarten wie er wird und ihm auch eine Chance geben. Vor TWO hätte sich bestimmt auch fast keiner CS in der Rolle vorstellen können und jetzt ist er ein Superstar. 

-Sony-


----------



## Dartwurst (14. Mai 2011)

Charlie Sheen hat doch in dieser Serie nicht geschauspielert. Er hat sein Leben verfilmmt. Saufen, rummachen und mit Glück zu viel Geld kommen. Was soll die Serie ohne Charlie? Die hätten David Hasselhoff nehmen sollen. Der führt doch ein ähnliches Leben.


----------



## King_Sony (14. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich fände es besser, wenn die Serie nicht fortgesetzt werden würde, weil Charlie ja die Hauptfigur war.
> Sollen sie sich halt was neues ausdenken und die selben Gag-Schreiber nehmen.



Wäre natürlich auch eine Idee, wobei ich finde, dass Alan, Berta und Jake wieder dabei sein sollten, deswegen auch 212 weiterhin eine Chance geben


----------



## koe80 (14. Mai 2011)

nirgens.

mit Ashton Kutcher kann ich mir das nicht mehr vorstellen.

mal sehen was das da wird.

bin gespannt.


----------



## Hademe (14. Mai 2011)

-Phoenix- schrieb:


> ich kann mir Ashton Kutcher in Two and a half men beim besten willen nicht vorstellen



höchstens in der Rolle von Allen....... aber der macht seine Arbeit ja bestens!

Ohne Charlie interessierts mich auch nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## King_Sony (14. Mai 2011)

Ich bin vor allem drauf gespannt, wie die den Übergang machen wollen. Also ob sie Charlie sterben lassen o.Ä. ...

-Sony-


----------



## Verminaard (14. Mai 2011)

Shi schrieb:


> Alter, was hat das mit Hardware zu tun???? Sofort Closen bitte!
> oder verschieben


 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn man sich ansieht, was Charlie so weg kippt, fällt das schon unter "Hardware".


 

Charlie ersetzten ist nicht wirklich optimal.
Sollten die Serie auslaufen lassen und mit Ashton Kutcher ne neue Serie machen.
Alles andere waere der Versuch mit allen Mitteln Kapital aus was zu schlagen.


----------



## refraiser (14. Mai 2011)

Ich bin mal gespannt, vorstellen kann ich mir das schlecht, aber ich will nichts schlechtmachen vor der 1. Folge mit ihm.


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. Mai 2011)

Ohne Charlie bin ich mir sicher wird die ganze Sache ein reinfall


----------



## ChaoZ (14. Mai 2011)

Ich find die Serie echt Hammer, momentan das einzige wofür ich noch den Fernseher anschalte. Ich denke es wird auch ohne Charlie eine geniale Serie, auch wenn niemand ihn ersetzen kann.


----------



## King_Sony (14. Mai 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich find die Serie echt Hammer, momentan das einzige wofür ich noch den Fernseher anschalte. Ich denke es wird auch ohne Charlie eine geniale Serie, auch wenn niemand ihn ersetzen kann.


 
So denke ich wird es auch sein. Vor allem weil die anderen Schauspieler auch einiges ausmachen


----------



## OdlG (14. Mai 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Scrubs ist zu Ende...
> taahm ist zu Ende...
> Hoffentlich kommen noch viele HIMYM und TBBT Folgen...


 
110% dito


----------



## Vortox (14. Mai 2011)

Lasst uns gespannt auf die erste Folge warten...


----------



## OidaSchwede (14. Mai 2011)

Natürlich sollten wir ihm eine Chance geben, aber kommt Leute, ohne Charlie eine Serie die sich rund um ihn drehte. Ich weiß nicht.
Meine Lösung wäre Two and a half men streichen und neue Serie machen, die ähnlich aufgebaut ist, also gleiche Schauspieler und so...
Oder, dass sie Alan noch schnell heiraten lassen, wieder ausziehen und mit Jake bei seinen was weiß ich.... (Ashton Kutcher) einzieht, weil Charlie ihm keine dritte Chance gibt.


----------



## Swobi83 (14. Mai 2011)

Denke mit AK wird das der totale reinfall, als ob jemandem CS das Wasser reichen könnte.
Last ihn doch saufen, rauchen (was auch immer) und rum hurren.

Ohne ihn braucht die Serie nicht mehr laufen!


----------



## barcahenry (14. Mai 2011)

So wie ich das verstanden habe soll Kutcher auch gar nicht Sheen ersetzen, sondern eine neue Rolle belegen das heißt kein Charlie Harper mehr...
Naja bin mal gespannt was kommt hab mich aber eig. schon damit abgefunden das die Serie beendet ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2011)

Schade damit hat die Serie den Sinn verloren, schade das er sich nicht im Griff hat. Mit einem anderen " Hauptdarsteller " in einer anderen Rolle wird man sich wohl schwerlich rein versetzen können, da ja irgendwie was fehlt wie der Charlie Harper.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

Die Serie wird schnell abgesetzt werden, der Sinn ist ja weg.


----------



## XaserVI (14. Mai 2011)

Niemand kann Charlie Sheen ersetzen


----------



## Xion4 (14. Mai 2011)

Optisch mag es passen, mehr aber auch nicht. Sheen hatte einen Vorteil, er musste fast nichts spielen sondern eher er selbst sein, deswegen war er so gut. Kutcher verbindet man nunmal mit Filmen wie Love Vegas und halt auch mit seiner Rolle des Calzo. Ich denke, das wird das Ende der Serie sein.


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Mai 2011)

JEtzt hab ich mich  gefreut dass dieser niveaulose schwachsinn endlich abgesetzt ist, und jetzt wollen die wieder weitermachen?


----------



## Clawhammer (15. Mai 2011)

Da schaue ich mir lieber 10x ne wiederholung als mir diesen Kutscher what ever rein zuziehen

Das ist ja wie Bier ohne hopfen -.-


----------



## Heng (15. Mai 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Ist das nicht eher was für die RuKa?
> 
> 
> taahm ist für mich gestorben. Ich habe es nur wegen Sheen geguckt.
> ...



Ja sind auch sehr gute Serien, finde TBBT fast besser als TAAHM, ist ja auch von Chuck Lorre.
Es gibt aber noch eine Reihe guter Comedy Serien, die hier teilweise noch nicht rübergeschwappt sind.


Andere gute Serien (gebe keine Garantie für schlechte Synchro):

-Curb Your Enthusiasm (meine Lieblingscomedyserie)
-30 Rock
-It’s Always Sunny in Philadelphia
-Arrested Development
-The Office US
-Parks and Recreation
-Modern Family
-Community
-....

Fande auch früher Friends und Seinfeld ziemlich schlecht, habe dann in den USA mal die Serien im O-Ton geguckt und war total begeistert. Habe mir dann in D sofort die Box geholt.
Eine Synchro kann da schon sehr viel kaputt machen.


----------



## JawMekEf (15. Mai 2011)

OdlG schrieb:
			
		

> 110% dito



Ditoooooo


----------



## ViP94 (6. Juni 2011)

Ich finde das Konzept gut. Natürlich kann keiner Sheen ersetzten aber das wird er ja auch nicht direkt, denn es wird ja eine neue Rolle für ihn geschaffen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2011)

Nö, dann sollen die es einstampfen. Man hat eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung, und der Dreh- und Angelpunkt fehlt


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nö, dann sollen die es einstampfen. Man hat eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung, und der Dreh- und Angelpunkt fehlt



Seh ich genau so! Es ging mal das Gerücht um das die Sender wieder mit Sheen verhandeln. Aber ohne ihn kannst du die Serie vergessen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juni 2011)

Schön wäre es wenn die sich wieder berappeln würden. Ich schaue zwar kaum Sitcoms und Serien, aber die Reihe hab ich mir nicht engehen lassen


----------



## Bambusbar (7. Juni 2011)

Hm .. Kutcher ..super ..

Da fang ich doch lieber nochmal bei Season 1 Folge 1 an


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2011)

Mach ich genau so. Obwohl ich schon gerne wissen würde, wie die Geschichte nach Staffel 7 weitergeht.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (7. Juni 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Seh ich genau so! Es ging mal das Gerücht um das die Sender wieder mit Sheen verhandeln. Aber ohne ihn kannst du die Serie vergessen.



Sheen muss zuerst mal in einen Entzug, und das wird wohl länger als 3 Wochen dauern!


----------



## s|n|s (7. Juni 2011)

Ohne Sheen wirds nix!
Den Schauspieler wechseln geht nicht einfach mal so! Bin gespannt, wie, und ob es in der Story verarbeitet wird.

Kommt Demi Moore mit?


----------



## Shadowbane (9. Juni 2011)

bin gespannt wie es weitergeht... kanns mir noch nicht wirklich vorstellen


----------



## Killertofu (14. Juni 2011)

also ich bin mal sehr gespannt wie das mit dem "milchbubi" wird statt dem dauersuffi charlie cheen. ich glaub das wird nicht sooo gut wie früher. die rolle wurde eben direkt auf charlie cheen geschrieben. Ich wäre eher für eine neue serie, oder schneller the big bang theory produzieren^^


----------



## kamiki09 (14. Juni 2011)

Ohne Charlie Sheen finde ich fehlt die Basis der Serie.
Aston Kutcher als Ersatz geht in meinen Augen garnicht.
Alles gute wird in letzter Zeit zu Fall gebracht.


----------



## watercooled (14. Juni 2011)

Ist schon ein ziemlicher Dreck den Sheen da abgezogen hat. 

War meine absolute Lieblingsserie!


----------



## skdiggy (14. Juni 2011)

Also so wie ich es irgendwo gelesen hatte soll Charlie mit Rose nach Paris fliegen und dann halt aus der Serie aussteigen.Ich jedenfalls werde die Serie weiterschauen


----------



## djsanny22 (14. Juni 2011)

Hi 

ich gebe mein senf auch mal dazu ab, also ich liebe die serie und ich hab auch ein paar staffeln daheim auf dvd 

ich bin mir sicher das sheen wieder kommt! die gerüchte küche ist immer groß auch nach dem was alles war, die serie mit sheen ist schlecht weg die beste gewesen und danach king of qeens 

Two and a harf man" kann meiner meinung nach nur mit sheen bestehn er ist kult und die serie ist kult.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2011)

Naja, scheinbar kommt er wieder, aber nicht für Two and a half men.

Charlie Sheen kehrt ins TV zurück - GMX


----------



## ToPPi (15. Juni 2011)

Sie hätten wenigstens die Serie storymäßig abschliessen können und dann ne neue Serie/Staffel mit Ashton Kutcher anfangen können, meinetwegen auch mit all den alten Figuren.


----------



## RG Now66 (16. Juni 2011)

Naja ohne CS wird taahm nicht mehr das sein was es mal war...

Hoffe Himym wird mit einem würdigen ende schliessen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juni 2011)

Mir wäre ein weiterbestehen von Two and a half men ja lieber. Aber ich bin trotzdem mal gespannt was die neue Serie bringt, nur die Gefahr wäre recht hoch das sie als Klon angesehen werden könnte.


----------



## frankfurter10 (16. Juni 2011)

Two and a Half Men ohne Charlie Sheen, stattdessen mit Ashton Kutcher? Ohne mich! Da schwenke ich jetzt lieber um auf Californication, das ist mindestens genauso gut!


----------



## watercooled (16. Juni 2011)

Oder Tbbt! Ist auch von Lorre, und hat einen ähnlichen Humor!


----------



## Alte-Schule (17. Juni 2011)

Ohne Charlie,fehlt der erste von den zwei Männern. Obwohl ich die Rolle des Sohns auch nicht mehr gut finde.
Scheiß Producer nur Geld geile Säcke.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Juni 2011)

Das kann ja was werden.


----------



## Charlie Harper (7. August 2011)

Ohne Charlie bricht das ganze Kartenhaus zusammen. Zwar gibts noch Jake, Alan und Berta, aber ohne Charlie macht die ganze Serie keinen Sinn mehr.
Und dann noch Ashton Kutcher als Ersatz zu bringen ist schon ein starkes Stück. 

Für mich ist die Serie jeden Falls nach der 8ten Staffel zu ende. Was danach kommt, werd Ich einfach nicht mehr wahrnehmen. 
Ich würde mein linkes Ei verwetten, dass Two and a half Men ohne Charlie mindestens 50% weniger Einschaltquoten bekommt.


----------



## xTc (7. August 2011)

Wobei ich glaube, die ersten Folgen werden noch eine recht hohe Einschaltquote bekommen.
Besonders die erste Folge....


----------



## HAWX (7. August 2011)

xTc schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei ich glaube, die ersten Folgen werden noch eine recht hohe Einschaltquote bekommen.
> Besonders die erste Folge....



Ja und dann wird man feststellen das Charly doch unerreicht ist.
Ich finde das echt schade


----------



## xTc (7. August 2011)

Richtig, nach drei bis vier Folgen ist die Luft warscheinlich eh raus...

Das war's dann wohl mit meiner Lieblingsserie.


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. August 2011)

ist halt wie mit knight rider. Ohne michael ists einfach nicht das selbe. Mal davon abgesehen, da bei knight rider auch zu viel zeit verging, denn ich finde schon alleine die "gute alte amischule" macht eine menge bei dieser serie aus (einer meiner favoriten ).
Aber um two and a half man find ichs wie schon gesagt nicht schade. Ich weiss nicht was an der serie so toll gefunden wird. Ist eine von tausenden billig-amiserien mit lauter "och haha ist das lustig" witzen auf aller niedrigstem niveau


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. August 2011)

Die Rolle war ihm auf den Leib geschneidert, entweder man mag es oder nicht. Ich würde mir seinen Nachfolger definitiv nicht antun


----------



## Painkiller (9. August 2011)

Die Gerüchteküche brodelt...

Wie stirbt "Onkel Charlie"? - GMX


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. August 2011)

Für mich ist Two and a half men ohne Charlie keine Serie mehr!
Aber er ist ja auhc selbst Schuld! 

Fand jede Folge echt genial!

Aber gespannt bin ihc trotzdem mal!


----------



## oGuzee (9. August 2011)

Charlie wird wohl von der Metro in Paris überfahren!

Der Typ hat sein leben darin gespielt! Deswegen war es so genial!

Nach Charlies Tod soll das Haus zum verkauf stehen und Kutscher soll es kaufen, mal schauen. Ich denke die erste Folge mit Kutscher wird krass reinhauen und danach wird denke ich flaute. Denn ich denke nicht das Kutscher auch einen Frauenhelden spielen kann, das passt nicht


----------



## Icke&Er (9. August 2011)

Ich glaube auch nicht das er einen spielen soll. Die Serie wird sich nicht mehr so um pimpern und saufen drehen denke ich mal.
Es wird nur um Allen und Jake gehen, wie die da leben können etc.

MFG


----------



## xTc (10. August 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht das er einen spielen soll. Die Serie wird sich nicht mehr so um pimpern und saufen drehen denke ich mal.


 
Und GENAU das, war ja eigentlich das Haupthema rund um Charlie. Klar, eine Serie nur mit "_Alkohol_" und "_Sex_" ist den meisten wohl ein Dorn im Auge.
Doch mit Charlie konnte man das Ganze einfach gut verpacken. Genau da lag auch der Charm und der Witz der Serie. Das Niveau war nicht billig, sondern für meinen Geschmackt gut gemacht.

Wie das nun ohne Charlie ausschaut, gute Frage. Allein die Stichelein zwischen ihm und seiner Mum fehlen mir jetzt schon...


----------



## AeroX (10. August 2011)

Ich kann man mir das schon ohne Charlie vorstellen, allerdings nicht mit ashton kutcher. Da hätten sie sich einen anderen suchen können, der passt i.wie nicht..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. August 2011)

Für ihn gibt es keinen passenden Ersatz, ein anderer müßte den Stil kopieren was dann aufgesetzt wirkt. Ich werde dann Bertha vermissen mit den komischen Kommentaren


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Was macht Charlie Sheen aber auch für einen Mist. 
Er die Sache mit Denise Richards (verdammt, die ist so heiß  ) und dann besäuft er sich mal wieder bis zum Abwinken und fliegt deswegen aus der Show. 
Selbst Schuld.


----------



## Gast1111 (11. August 2011)

Naja aber ohne Charlie passt einfach nichts mehr, btw. Jon Cryer (Alan) hat gesagt er wird nicht in der Pariser U-Bahn sterben, sondern es wird witzig 
Ab jetzt kommt wohl TBBT wieder ganz oben..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2011)

Ich hätte ihn eher als verschollen ins Drehbuch gesetzt, so wäre wenigstens eine Rückkehr möglich. Wenn ich mal wieder ein paar Taler übrig habe werde ich die Staffeln in mein Eigentum übereignen


----------



## HAWX (11. August 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte ihn eher als verschollen ins Drehbuch gesetzt, so wäre wenigstens eine Rückkehr möglich. Wenn ich mal wieder ein paar Taler übrig habe werde ich die Staffeln in mein Eigentum übereignen



Ja das wäre wahrscheinlich besser gewesen. Die Staffeln werde ich mir dann auch irgendwann mal alle holen


----------



## Painkiller (11. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Ja das wäre wahrscheinlich besser gewesen. Die Staffeln werde ich mir dann auch irgendwann mal alle holen



Die gibt es des öfteren mal im Media Markt zum Kampfpreis von 9,99€ pro Staffel


----------



## ich558 (11. August 2011)

Ich bin gespannt ob Charlies Familie bei seiner Beerdigung um ihn trauert oder doch Witze über ihn reißen und was Alan sagen wird da er anscheinend im Testament nicht besonders berücksichtigt wurde Trotzdem habe ich noch einen klitzekleinen, mikroskopischen Funken Hoffnung Sheen wird irgentwann wieder zurückkehren quasi von den Toten auferstehen


----------



## Seabound (12. August 2011)

Ich bin mal auf die RIESIGE Fleichexplosion gespannt, wenn Charlie stirbt...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2011)

Wen jemand in einer Serie stirbt und auch die Zylinder - Fete gezeigt wird, dann wird die Serie zum Witz wenn da wieder einer aufgeweckt wird.


----------



## Seabound (12. August 2011)

Deswegen wird charlie ja auch explodieren. da gibts dann nix mehr aufzuwecken...


----------



## Charlie Harper (14. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was macht Charlie Sheen aber auch für einen Mist.
> Er die Sache mit Denise Richards (verdammt, die ist so heiß  ) und dann besäuft er sich mal wieder bis zum Abwinken und fliegt deswegen aus der Show.
> Selbst Schuld.


 
Warts ab, nach der ersten Staffel mit Ashton Kutcher wird Chuck Lorre Charlie auf Knien anbetteln, dass er wieder in die Serie zurück kommt.


----------



## Eyezz_Only (14. August 2011)

Ja wirklich schade.

Somit hätte Rose als Stalkerin, also der Witz keinen Sinn mehr.
Der Witz mit Charlies Bruder als "Dauergast" geht nicht mehr genauso mit seiner Exfrau+neuem Mann oder so.
Berta(!)...nun...die fehlt mir dann am meisten irgendwie glaub ich mit ihren Kommentaren immer - Auch mit Anhang / Familie, Verwandschaft die sie noch anschleppen würde...

Für mich hat die Serie ihren Reiz damit verloren und auch ihren Sinn. Da wäre es besser, allesamt zu beerdigen in einem würdigen Ende, anstatt das hier mit einem neuen Hauptdarsteller warm aufzuschütteln...

Ob das den Frauenverschliess der Serie aufhält, sei jetzt mal dahingestellt.

Für mich isses definitiv das Serienende für mich persönlich...Hätten die lieber den Produzenten ersetzt, aber nicht den Darsteller...


----------



## mari0 (14. August 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Warts ab, nach der ersten Staffel mit Ashton Kutcher wird Chuck Lorre Charlie auf Knien anbetteln, dass er wieder in die Serie zurück kommt.



Wenn es denn so is wird es in der Serie so dargestellt, dass Charlie den "unfall" gerade noch so überlebt hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2011)

mari0 schrieb:


> Wenn es denn so is wird es in der Serie so dargestellt, dass Charlie den "unfall" gerade noch so überlebt hat.



Würde aber nur ohne Gruftparty klappen, denn wer einmal Tod ist bleibt es auch meist für sehr sehr lange Zeit


----------



## Justin Bieber (15. August 2011)

Wann wird denn die erste Folge ausgestrahlt ?


----------



## mari0 (15. August 2011)

Staffel 8:  Deutschland ab 30.August 2011.    USA: 20. September 2010 bis 14. Februar 2011 
Also bald. 

Quelle:wikipedia


----------



## Justin Bieber (15. August 2011)

mari0 schrieb:


> Staffel 8:  Deutschland ab 30.August 2011.    USA: 20. September 2010 bis 14. Februar 2011
> Also bald.
> 
> Quelle:wikipedia


 
Wird die dann ausgestrahlt oder gibt es die zuerst zu dem zeitpunkt auf dvd ?
oder gleich am 30. auf pro7 ?


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. August 2011)

Einfach mal lesen ... Start der achten Staffel von Two an a Half Men.


----------



## Charlie Harper (15. August 2011)

Die 9te Staffel wird dann einfach eingestampft und wenn Charlie wieder dabei ist, gibts eben ne neue 9te Staffel. 

Mal ehrlich, wer will schon diesen Kutcher sehn? Ich kann diesen H**** nicht ausstehen! Ohne Charlie ist die Serie einfach nicht das Selbe. Bin mir 1000% sicher dass sie ohne Charlie floppt.


----------



## Seabound (15. August 2011)

Ich freu mich auf Kutcher. Mal was anderes. Und so dolle war Charlie nun ma auch nicht. Irgendwie "abgenudelt"


----------



## EgoShoot0r (16. August 2011)

Wie kann man sich nur auf Ashton Kutcher freuen ...
Ich mein mal abgesehen davon, dass er nervig und unlustig ist, gut das ist Geschmackssache.
Aber die Hauptperson aus einer sehr erfolgreichen SitCom rauszunehmen ist doch wohl das dümmste was man machen kann. 
Ich hab jede Folge gesehen und eigentlich hauptsächlich wegen Charlie, er passt einfach perfekt in diese Rolle (wen wunderts ^^) und seine Sprüche sind echt der Hammer.
Und jetzt lassen sie ihn sterben und plötzlich wohnen dann Alan, Jake und Ashton Kutcher in Charlies Strandhaus? Das macht doch null Sinn. Naja, die 1. Folge geb ich mir noch und dann wars das für mich leider von Two And a Half Men. Will nur noch sehen, wie sie Charlie sterben lassen und wie sie die Story hinbiegen, dass plötzlich Ashton Kutcher mit Alan und Jake in Charlies altem Strandhaus wohnen. Wird bestimmt peinlich ....
Ich glaube und hoffe, dass es floppt.


----------



## Seabound (16. August 2011)

EgoShoot0r schrieb:


> und plötzlich wohnen dann Alan, Jake und Ashton Kutcher in Charlies Strandhaus? Das macht doch null Sinn.


 
Wenn ich richtig gelesen hab, wird das Strandhaus aufgegeben.


----------



## AeroX (16. August 2011)

EgoShoot0r schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man sich nur auf Ashton Kutcher freuen ...
> Ich mein mal abgesehen davon, dass er nervig und unlustig ist, gut das ist Geschmackssache.
> Aber die Hauptperson aus einer sehr erfolgreichen SitCom rauszunehmen ist doch wohl das dümmste was man machen kann.
> Ich hab jede Folge gesehen und eigentlich hauptsächlich wegen Charlie, er passt einfach perfekt in diese Rolle (wen wunderts ^^) und seine Sprüche sind echt der Hammer.
> ...



Wo steht das er in DAS strandhaus zieht? 
Ich glaube weniger das sie das machen. 
Die Leute sind hinter der Kamera sind ja auch nicht ganz dumm..


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig gelesen hab, wird das Strandhaus aufgegeben.


 
Dann müssten sie aber ein neues Set bauen, was die Sache unnötig teuer macht.


----------



## Seabound (17. August 2011)

Ja genau. Teuer? Die zahlen dem herrn kutcher 700 000 $ pro folge. Geschweige denn, was der rest verdient. Als ob die kein geld haetten um die strandhaus kulisse abzureisen und was neues hinzuzimmern.


----------



## Painkiller (17. August 2011)

> Wie kann man sich nur auf Ashton Kutcher freuen ...


Peil ich auch nicht. Charlie bleibt Charlie. Den kann niemand ersetzen. Ohne ihn geht die Serie den Bach runter. Maximal zwei Staffeln dann ist schicht im Schacht.


----------



## Seabound (18. August 2011)

Tja, bin mal gespannt, ob Ashton Kutcher den dümmlichen Idioten aus "Die wilden Siebziger" geben wird. 

Und wenn ich Charlie schauen will, schnapp ich mir halt ne DVD. Mit Kutcher kommt halt ein bissel frischer Wind in die Serie und vielleicht wirds ja sogar gut. Wenn nicht, wie gesagt, es gibt ja noch DVDs.


----------



## newjohnny (19. August 2011)

Mal sehen, wie das alles wird. Ich bin skeptisch, aber gespannt.


----------



## xTc (20. September 2011)

Wer sich ein Bild von Ashton Kutcher in TAAHM machen möchte:

*Part 1:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPTOrbfKBBs

*Part 2:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2SrcoeFtCw


----------



## AeroX (20. September 2011)

Hab's gesehn und finds doof das ashton gleich schon in der ersten Episode kommt und gleich die Weiber hackt. 

2-3 folgen fände ich für Trauer usw angebrachter.. Aber naja


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. September 2011)

Ich glaube die Verlinkung ist nicht so gerne gesehen.


----------



## sfc (21. September 2011)

Jetzt sieht man da sowieso nur noch eine Urhebereinblendung^^ Hab mir auch mal die ersten Minuten angeschaut. Find ich echt billig, wie die Charlie einfach links liegen lassen und gleich wieder lachen und tanzen.


----------

